# Thee Up



## Markwright (Nov 19, 2019)

The Fall to Spring Fling this time will be a Record Up.

The expected calf crop the past 1.5 years , is 2+% Over Stated.

Been Record high numbers of heifers in the weekly fed harvest. In the 36.5% range... Normal BTW is 32%.

And record non fed harvest weekly too. IE...slaughter Cow numbers are high.

And ASF has forced countries to shift to beef because hogs keep dieing.

I Expect USA fat cattle in the 152cwt to $167cwt live price range by May of 2020.
We'll See.

Don't forget to mark em out.
LoL.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

Markwright said:


> The Fall to Spring Fling this time will be a Record Up.
> The expected calf crop the past 1.5 years , is 2+% Over Stated.
> Been Record high numbers of heifers in the weekly fed harvest. In the 36.5% range... Normal BTW is 32%.
> And record non fed harvest weekly too. IE...slaughter Cow numbers are high.
> ...


Hey Mark,One of my customers gives you a big thumbs up.He has told me this story a couple times.He pulled into salebarn down there with semi and pot and you seen his name on door "Starvation Transportation " and said hey I know you from AT and you threw him the keys to your pickup to run errands as he had to wait for awhile before he could load out.

Know a couple other guys that have bought cattle from you in area

Small world


----------



## Markwright (Nov 19, 2019)

Paper feeder cattle are All Up in the $4cwt range today.

Holiday Cheer and a boringly neutral cof report Friday.

Cattle deal is starting to move And we're at the beginning of an all time record Up market.


----------



## Markwright (Nov 19, 2019)

BTW, the new AFS vaccine appears to be 90 to 92% effective at stamping out ASF in wild hogs.

It's an oral vaccine. 
Since 77% of the globe's hogs have ASF... This IS a great Tech break through for world pork.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

When fats hit $1.30 the import gates will open.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Tim/South said:


> When fats hit $1.30 the import gates will open.


Thats what happens


----------



## Markwright (Nov 19, 2019)

Say the week of Jan 19, we start a 2 to 3 week Lower fat market correction for $2.50 to $8 cwt Lower.

The new floor to 117 to 119cwt...

Then we're off to the races for another leg higher to the $150 to 155cwt price of fat cattle thru the rest of 2020 .


----------

